# Restart USB - jak?

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam serdecznie!

Zainstalowałem poprawnie tuner DVB-T Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick wg. tej instrukcji której jestem autorem.

Pilot tunera działa niemal prawidłowo. Otóż, jeśli wyłączę zasilanie komputera (czego z reguły nie robię) to ten się odpala właściwie. Gdy jednak zrestartuję komputer - ten działa dopiero po ponownym podpięciu go pod port USB.

dmesg|grep dvb-usb tuż po uruchomieniu komputera oddaje:

```

[    5.339245] dvb-usb: found a 'Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick' in warm state.

[    5.339326] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[    6.218372] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

[    6.218375] dvb-usb: Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick successfully initialized and connected.

```

dmesg|grep dvb-usb tuż po ponownym podpięciu tunera pod USB:

```

[ 3738.458722] dvb-usb: Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

[ 3739.732281] dvb-usb: found a 'Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

[ 3739.744596] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

[ 3740.446165] dvb-usb: found a 'Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick' in warm state.

[ 3740.446259] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[ 3741.247656] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 50 msecs.

[ 3741.247659] dvb-usb: Pinnacle PCTV 340e HD Pro USB Stick successfully initialized and connected.

```

Oba różni w głównej mierze wg. mnie

```

[ 3739.744596] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw'

```

Pytania: 

0) Czy może mi czegoś brakować w kernelu?

1) - `find / -name dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw' nigdzie indziej nie odnalazł mi tego pliku, poza /lib64/firmware/dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw który jest potrzebny do działania tunera. Gdzie on go może ściągać?

2) W jaki sposób poza programem usbreset można zrestartować łącznie z zasilaniem wskazany port USB

Nie pomaga restartowanie modułów odpowiedzialnych za USB, a same moduły nie dają żadnych szczególnych opcji ich ładowania.

Poniżej wklejam mój /etc/portage/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

#CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="3"

EBEEP_IGNORE="no"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch collision-protect"

BUILD_PREFIX="cache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2GB"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE="48"

LANG="pl_PL"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev"

LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

#LIRC_DEVICES="devinput"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" 

DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm dmix asym empty ioplug plug"

APACHE2_MPMS="prefork"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

USE="mmx2 symlink alsa acpi sse sse2 ssse3 crypt loop-aes X xprint gtk spell lm_sensors -ipv6 truetype -bindist bash-completion plugins jack vim-with-x vim-pager vim-syntax ruby perl bzip2 7zip rar jpeg gif mmx mp3 mpeg mpg123 sndfile oggvorbis ogg vorbis png a52 aac aalib bidi bs2b vdpau x264 xanim openal bl custom-cpuopts dga cpudetection mplayer dvb radio pvr cdparanoia custom-cflags dts dv dvd dvdread dvdr cdr encode libcaca lirc faad -sdl mad musepack speex nvidia divx xvid vidix xvmc qt-static qt3support fat ntfs reiserfs emerge xface flaccelt faac wma slang wavepack cdda cue xlockrc opengl g3dvl logrotate -drukowanie: cups gnutls foomaticdb ppds gimp nls userlocales unicode pam dbus nsplugin sqlite svg -kadu: threads sounds -moc_player: curl -modplug system-ffmpeg libsamplerate wavpack daemon bogofilter imlib jack caps netjack audiofile ladspa -portaudio: mono sox -splash: fbcondecor mng fbsplash glade tk fts3 audacious fluidsynth lame moc bluetooth extras consolekit usb bittorrent auto-hinter cleartype -directfb libnotify static-libs fontconfig -layman: -dso subversion cvs git enca extensions lib32 flac tetex mouse double-precision tiff lua-cairo lua lua-imlib dirac schroedinger ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt network osdmenu newmousefocus rtmp apng python qt4 rt gudev xft ntfsprogs ruby_targets_ruby19 -vlc: minizip vaapi udev -new_gentoo: optimization strong-optimization input -blueman: script bluez -android: cairo 256-color startup-notification"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://gentoo.repository.tld"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/as_media/tmp"

# Zabezpieczenie przed nadpisaniem pliku podczas aktualizacji:

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

gentoo numer # 

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.9.2-ck x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.9.2-ck-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7500_@_2.93GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2055980 total,     28596 free

KiB Swap:     522076 total,    522076 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 May 2013 03:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo roslin zugaina x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /usr/X11R6/bin/startx"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse4.1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/as_media/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="256-color 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apng audacious audiofile auto-hinter bash-completion berkdb bidi bittorrent bl bluetooth bluez bogofilter bs2b bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt cue cups curl custom-cflags custom-cpuopts cvs cxx daemon dbus dga dirac divx double-precision dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge enca encode extensions extras faac faad fat fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg ffmpeg-mt flac flaccelt fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fts3 g3dvl gdbm gif gimp git glade gnutls gpm gtk gudev iconv imlib input jack jpeg ladspa lame lib32 libcaca libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logrotate loop-aes lua lua-cairo lua-imlib mad minizip mmx mmx2 mng moc modules mono mouse mp3 mpeg mpg123 mplayer mudflap multilib musepack ncurses netjack network newmousefocus nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntfsprogs nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp optimization osdmenu pam pcre perl plugins png ppds pvr python qt-static qt3support qt4 radio rar readline reiserfs rt rtmp ruby schroedinger script session slang sndfile sounds sox speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification static-libs strong-optimization subversion svg symlink system-ffmpeg tcpd tetex threads tiff tk truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vaapi vdpau vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wavepack wavpack wma x264 xanim xface xft xlockrc xprint xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="snd-usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm dmix asym empty ioplug plug" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="prefork" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

oraz cały dmesg:

[code:1:277bc122f3]

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.9.2-ck (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.13, pie-0.5.2) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 16 07:44:23 CEST 2013

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda9 rootfstype=ext4 max_loop=64 acpi=on irqpoll reboot=b ro quiet vga=0x361

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009f7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009f800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000f0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000007fedffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fee0000-0x000000007fee2fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fee3000-0x000000007feeffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007fef0000-0x000000007fefffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f0000000-0x00000000f3ffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] Malformed early option 'acpi'

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P31-DS3L/P31-DS3L, BIOS F9 07/10/2008

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7fee0 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CCFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CD000-EFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   F0000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07FF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000f4ec0-0x000f4ecf] mapped at [ffff8800000f4ec0]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000099000] 99000 size 24576

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01725000, 0x01725fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01726000, 0x01726fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01727000, 0x01727fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x7fc00000-0x7fdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01728000, 0x01728fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x7c000000-0x7fbfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x7c000000-0x7fbfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x7bffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00200000-0x7bffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x7fe00000-0x7fedffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x7fe00000-0x7fedffff] page 4k

[    0.000000] BRK [0x01729000, 0x01729fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f6890 00014 (v00 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 000000007fee3040 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 000000007fee30c0 00074 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 000000007fee3180 03957 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 00001000 MSFT 0100000C)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 000000007fee0000 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 000000007fee6c40 00038 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 00000098)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 000000007fee6cc0 0003C (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 000000007fee6b40 00084 (v01 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU 01010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fee7360 003AB (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000007fedffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x7fedffff]

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [mem 0x7fedc000-0x7fedffff]

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0001ffffff] PMD -> [ffff88007d600000-ffff88007f5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fedffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 523902

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3998 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 8124 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 519904 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: 4 Processors exceeds NR_CPUS limit of 2

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x7ff00000-0xefffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 25 pages/cpu @ffff88007fc00000 s72192 r8192 d22016 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s72192 r8192 d22016 u1048576 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515693

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda9 rootfstype=ext4 max_loop=64 acpi=on irqpoll reboot=b ro quiet vga=0x361

[    0.000000] Misrouted IRQ fixup and polling support enabled

[    0.000000] This may significantly impact system performance

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x3, cntxt size 0x240

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 2055096k/2096000k available (3957k kernel code, 392k absent, 40512k reserved, 1985k data, 864k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:512 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2933.101 MHz processor

[    0.001002] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5866.20 BogoMIPS (lpj=2933101)

[    0.001005] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.001024] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001035] AppArmor: AppArmor initialized

[    0.001138] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.002170] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.002547] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.002737] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.002738] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.002739] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.002745] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.002752] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 4, 4MB 4

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 256, 2MB 0, 4MB 32

tlb_flushall_shift: -1

[    0.002828] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[    0.002838] ACPI: Core revision 20130117

[    0.004484] ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired

[    0.005423] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.016120] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7500  @ 2.93GHz (fam: 06, model: 17, stepping: 0a)

[    0.017000] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0+, 4-deep LBR, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.017000] ... version:                2

[    0.017000] ... bit width:              40

[    0.017000] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.017000] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.017000] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.017000] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.017000] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.022057] smpboot: Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 OK

[    0.034013] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.034016] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (11732.40 BogoMIPS)

[    0.035094] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.035369] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x7fee0000-0x7fee2fff] (12288 bytes)

[    0.035420] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.036085] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.036099] dca service started, version 1.12.1

[    0.036103] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] (base 0xf0000000)

[    0.036103] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.037986] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.041070] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.041070] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.041070] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.041070] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.041070] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.041491] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.045182] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fee6d40 0026C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.045306] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.045308] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0026C (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.045396] ACPI: SSDT 000000007fee7200 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.045508] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.045510] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 00152 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20040311)

[    0.045623] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.045630] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20130117/hwxface-568)

[    0.045634] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20130117/hwxface-568)

[    0.045643] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.045644] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.045669] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.050128] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3f])

[    0.050256] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.050256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3f]

[    0.050256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.050256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.050256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.050256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.050256] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x7ff00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.050256] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:29c0] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.050260] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:29c1] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.051016] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.051084] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:27d0] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.051085] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.051089] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051089] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:27d2] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.051089] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.051089] pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051119] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:27c8] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.051119] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0xe300-0xe31f]

[    0.051119] pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.1: [8086:27c9] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0xe000-0xe01f]

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.2: [8086:27ca] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20: [io  0xe100-0xe11f]

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.2: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.3: [8086:27cb] type 00 class 0x0c0300

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20: [io  0xe200-0xe21f]

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.3: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.7: [8086:27cc] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.7:® 10: [mem 0xfa000000-0xfa0003ff]

[    0.051123] pci 0000:00:1d.7: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.051147] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.052030] pci 0000:00:1e.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.052061] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:27b8] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.052082] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 1 PIO at 0800 (mask 000f)

[    0.052084] pci 0000:00:1f.0: ICH7 LPC Generic IO decode 2 PIO at 0290 (mask 000f)

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:27c0] type 00 class 0x010180

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf00f]

[    0.052155] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:27da] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x0500-0x051f]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10de:05e3] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.052158] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf6000000-0xf6ffffff]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf4000000-0xf5ffffff 64bit]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 24: [io  0xb000-0xb07f]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.052158] pci 0000:03:00.0: [10b5:8112] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.052178] pci 0000:03:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

[    0.052178] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

[    0.052178] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.053063] pci 0000:04:04.0: [13f6:8788] type 00 class 0x040100

[    0.053063] pci 0000:04:04.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.053110] pci 0000:04:04.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.053124] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.053124] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: [8086:1229] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf9100000-0xf9100fff]

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: reg 14: [io  0xd000-0xd03f]

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf9000000-0xf90fffff]

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.053128] pci 0000:05:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05] (subtractive decode)

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.053130] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x7ff00000-0xfebfffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.053130] acpi PNP0A03:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    0.053130] acpi PNP0A03:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    0.054203] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.054271] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.054339] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.054406] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.054473] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.054540] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.054607] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.054675] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.054759] acpi root: \_SB_.PCI0 notify handler is installed

[    0.054759] Found 1 acpi root devices

[    0.054763] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.054763] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.054763] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.054763] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

[    0.055017] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.055017] ACPI: bus type ATA registered

[    0.055020] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.055020] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.055026] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.055029] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.055029] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.055042] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.055042] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.056426] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.056463] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009f800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.056465] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7fee0000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.056486] HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.056486] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

[    0.056486] hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

[    0.058023] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    0.058049] AppArmor: AppArmor Filesystem Enabled

[    0.060280] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.060288] ACPI: bus type PNP registered

[    0.060416] system 00:00: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    0.060418] system 00:00: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    0.060420] system 00:00: [io  0x0800-0x087f] has been reserved

[    0.060422] system 00:00: [io  0x0290-0x0294] has been reserved

[    0.060423] system 00:00: [io  0x0880-0x088f] has been reserved

[    0.060426] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.060440] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.060473] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.060561] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.060620] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.060659] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.060700] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.060832] pnp 00:06: [dma 2]

[    0.060873] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0700 (active)

[    0.061129] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    0.061384] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0400 (active)

[    0.061549] system 00:09: [io  0x0400-0x04bf] has been reserved

[    0.061551] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.061783] system 00:0a: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

[    0.061785] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.061997] pnp 00:0b: disabling [mem 0x000d1000-0x000d3fff] because it overlaps 0000:05:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.061999] pnp 00:0b: disabling [mem 0x000f0000-0x000f7fff] because it overlaps 0000:05:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.062008] pnp 00:0b: disabling [mem 0x000f8000-0x000fbfff] because it overlaps 0000:05:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.062010] pnp 00:0b: disabling [mem 0x000fc000-0x000fffff] because it overlaps 0000:05:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.062012] pnp 00:0b: disabling [mem 0x0000000®0-0x0009ffff] because it overlaps 0000:05:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.062014] pnp 00:0b: disabling [mem 0x000e0000-0x000effff] because it overlaps 0000:05:02.0 BAR 6 [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff pref]

[    0.062051] system 00:0b: [mem 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.062053] system 00:0b: [mem 0x00100000-0x7fedffff] could not be reserved

[    0.062055] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff] could not be reserved

[    0.062057] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed13000-0xfed1dfff] has been reserved

[    0.062059] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.062060] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff] has been reserved

[    0.062062] system 00:0b: [mem 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff] has been reserved

[    0.062064] system 00:0b: [mem 0xfff00000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.062066] system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.062120] pnp 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.062125] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[    0.062126] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.066701] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000

[    0.066703] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 02] add_size 200000

[    0.066714] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 03-04] add_size 200000

[    0.066716] pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 03-04] add_size 200000

[    0.066725] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[8]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.066727] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.066729] pci 0000:00:1c.1: res[8]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.066731] pci 0000:00:1c.1: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    0.066735] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x7ff00000-0x800fffff]

[    0.066737] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80100000-0x802fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066739] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x80300000-0x804fffff]

[    0.066742] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80500000-0x806fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066744] pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x80700000-0x807fffff pref]

[    0.066747] pci 0000:01:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xf7000000-0xf707ffff pref]

[    0.066749] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.066751] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.066753] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.066756] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066759] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.066761] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.066764] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x7ff00000-0x800fffff]

[    0.066767] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80100000-0x802fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066772] pci 0000:03:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.066775] pci 0000:03:00.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.066794] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

[    0.066796] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.066800] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x80300000-0x804fffff]

[    0.066803] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x80500000-0x806fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066808] pci 0000:05:02.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x80700000-0x807fffff pref]

[    0.066809] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05]

[    0.066811] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.066815] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.066818] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x80700000-0x807fffff pref]

[    0.066955] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.066958] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.066959] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.066961] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.066962] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.066964] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x7ff00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.066965] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.066967] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff]

[    0.066968] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066970] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xa000-0xafff]

[    0.066971] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x7ff00000-0x800fffff]

[    0.066973] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0x80100000-0x802fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066974] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.066976] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0x80300000-0x804fffff]

[    0.066977] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0x80500000-0x806fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.066979] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.066981] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.066982] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf8000000-0xf9ffffff]

[    0.066984] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0x80700000-0x807fffff pref]

[    0.066985] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.066986] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.066988] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.066989] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.066991] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [mem 0x7ff00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.067031] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.067145] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.067220] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.067279] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.067307] TCP: reno registered

[    0.067311] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.067322] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.067361] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.067414] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x043a

[    0.067415] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.067492] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.067494] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.067568] pci 0000:00:1d.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.067570] pci 0000:00:1d.2: Performing full reset

[    0.067642] pci 0000:00:1d.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0010

[    0.067643] pci 0000:00:1d.3: Performing full reset

[    0.067770] pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.067785] pci 0000:05:02.0: Firmware left e100 interrupts enabled; disabling

[    0.067788] PCI: CLS 32 bytes, default 64

[    0.068938] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x1, revision=0xa07

[    0.068943] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x1067a, pf=0x1, revision=0xa07

[    0.068974] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.069143] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.069149] type=2000 audit(1368704555.068:1): initialized

[    0.069408] bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.069412] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.072052] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.072128] ROMFS MTD (C) 2007 Red Hat, Inc.

[    0.072196] fuse init (API version 7.21)

[    0.072335] msgmni has been set to 4013

[    0.072553] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.072555] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.072556] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.072594] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.072720] pcieport 0000:00:01.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.072793] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.072878] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.087563] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    0.108082] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.108637] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.108692] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.108695] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.108718] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.1 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.108719] Hangcheck: Using getrawmonotonic().

[    0.108795] vesafb: mode is 1280x800x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

[    0.108796] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.108797] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.109088] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf5000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004400000, using 8000k, total 14336k

[    0.140321] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

[    0.168615] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.168635] intel_idle: does not run on family 6 model 23

[    0.168712] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    0.168716] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.168768] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    0.168770] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.168861] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    0.170270] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    0.170499] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

[    0.172447] brd: module loaded

[    0.177938] loop: module loaded

[    0.178027] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \GP2C 1 (20130117/utaddress-251)

[    0.178032] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.178089] gpio_ich: GPIO from 206 to 255 on gpio_ich

[    0.178091] lpc_ich: Resource conflict(s) found affecting gpio_ich

[    0.178222] st: Version 20101219, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[    0.178343] SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

[    0.178436] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.178503] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [

[    0.178504]  P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    0.178530] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.178831] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.179120] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.179381] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

[    0.179383] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

[    0.179674] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    0.179675] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    0.184659] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[    0.204515] e100 0000:05:02.0 eth0: addr 0xf9100000, irq 18, MAC addr 00:02:b3:26:9c:e3

[    0.204594] usbcore: registered new interface driver hwa-rc

[    0.204684] usbcore: registered new interface driver hwa-hc

[    0.204713] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.204738] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbtmc

[    0.204826] i8042: PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[    0.205207] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.205217] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.205371] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.205599] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input2

[    0.205648] i2c /dev entries driver

[    0.205733] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI Interrupt

[    0.205936] it87: Found IT8718F chip at 0x290, revision 5

[    0.205952] it87: Beeping is supported

[    0.206156] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.206157] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.206196] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.206446] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.206447] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.206452] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    0.206463] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    0.206664] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    0.206676] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.206678] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.333525] ata2.00: ATAPI: BENQ    DVD DD DW1650, BCDC, max UDMA/33

[    0.339380] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.349228] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 625140335, native 625142448

[    0.349233] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HD322IJ, 1AC01113, max UDMA7

[    0.349236] ata1.00: 625140335 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.368229] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.368349] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD322IJ  1AC0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.368570] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625140335 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    0.368608] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.368610] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.368623] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.368633] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.370704] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            BENQ     DVD DD DW1650    BCDC PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.374638] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.374641] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.374791] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.374865] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.486298]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 sda11 sda12 sda13 sda14 >

[    0.486942] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    0.487129] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.487384] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.487385] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.488355] ALSA device list:

[    0.488357]   No soundcards found.

[    0.513649] EXT4-fs (sda9): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    0.513657] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:9.

[    0.531711] devtmpfs: mounted

[    0.532497] Freeing unused kernel memory: 864k freed

[    0.532650] BFS CPU scheduler v0.430 by Con Kolivas.

[    1.070017] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2933.332 MHz

[    1.070022] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.904321] systemd-udevd[1552]: starting version 200

[    2.312316] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    2.312434] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    2.312458] rtc_cmos 00:03: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    2.332091] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.332093] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 104 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

[    2.374383] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.374482] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.374484] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.374518] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.374528] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    2.374531] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    2.374546] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    2.378436] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    2.378437] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.378454] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xfa000000

[    2.378458] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    2.384712] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.384751] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    2.384756] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    2.384758] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.384760] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.384761] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.384763] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.9.2-ck ehci_hcd

[    2.384764] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    2.384846] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    2.384848] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.384854] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.384871] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.384872] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.384874] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.384878] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    2.384879] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.384880] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.384882] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.384883] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    2.384886] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.384948] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.425029] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.425137] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.425140] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.425177] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.425183] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    2.425186] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    2.425188] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    2.425200] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    2.425206] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000e300

[    2.425232] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    2.425236] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    2.425238] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    2.425240] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.425241] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.425243] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.9.2-ck uhci_hcd

[    2.425244] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.425300] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    2.425302] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.425307] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.425324] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.425325] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.425327] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.425330] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    2.425331] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    2.425332] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    2.425333] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    2.425335] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    2.425337] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    2.425358] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    2.425393] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.425443] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.425445] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    2.425472] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.425477] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    2.425480] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[Last edited by nUmer_inaczej on Thu May 16, 2013 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Zobacz to:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/645/how-do-you-reset-a-usb-device-from-the-command-line

I popraw ten znacznik CODE, bo coś w nim nie działa.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

znacznik nie działa - za długa wiadomość prawdopodobnie.

Usbreset próbowałem już wykorzystać, jednak nie odcina on źródła zasilania. Jak się domyślam na podstawie doświadczeń tylko to wchodzi w grę.

----------

